# Any Ferrari Owners Here?



## ROSSOLY

Just curious if their are members who own Ferraris (real cars, no die cast LOL). If so, which model(s)?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

ahhh the Laptop brand and accessory maker that happens to make cars too


----------



## Mediocre

chuasam said:


> ahhh the Laptop brand and accessory maker that happens to make cars too


I loved my original Ferrari laptop


----------



## elyk nordneg

My girlfriend's parent's have a black 458, does that count for anything? probably not hehe. If you check the hands on steering wheel thread you'll see some very nice vehicles, possibly even some Ferraris.


----------



## ROSSOLY

elyk nordneg said:


> My girlfriend's parent's have a black 458, does that count for anything? probably not hehe. If you check the hands on steering wheel thread you'll see some very nice vehicles, possibly even some Ferraris.


458 is a great car! In the so called exotic car scene, many owners wear nice watches and on some related forums there are watch threads, so i thought that the reverse might be true on this forum.


----------



## little big feather

ROSSOLY said:


> Just curious if their are members who own Ferraris (real cars, no die cast LOL). If so, which model(s)?


Maserati


----------



## Skippy4000

I prefer Rolls Royce. Idk, maybe I'm old.


----------



## c0sin

My butt won't fit in a Ferrari, hence Maybach all the way.


----------



## Kittysafe

I prefer an old Rolls or Astin Martin myself.


----------



## mackguy

My dad had a 1999 550 Maranello that he sold about a year ago. It was a lot of fun, loved the classic front engine V12. He also has 3 Omegas, but doesn't get into online forums too much.


----------



## Frogdude

Ferrari? I wish!

I do have some pretty cars though - an '88 Maserati Biturbo 2.5si, and a '91 Alfa Romeo SZ - for special occasions. Diesel Rover for everyday use!


----------



## Tag Mac

2 Pages and no pictures? Here you go (my photography skills are pretty dire).


----------



## eleven86

Frogdude said:


> ... a '91 Alfa Romeo SZ - for special occasions...


Much rarer than any Ferrari... I have only seen one out in the wild. Stunning car, congrats!


----------



## beeman101

My Ferrari.....Since no one else owns one.........

She does naught to 60 in under a second.
Smooth & quick acceleration
Excellent mileage lasting approx 6 months
Wheel turning radius extra fast.....
Zero service !

What else does one need for speed: I Say!


----------



## Frogdude

eleven86 said:


> Much rarer than any Ferrari... I have only seen one out in the wild. Stunning car, congrats!


Why thank you sir


----------



## shnjb

I prefer lambos


----------



## Martin18

My dad just bought a new California! 
Here are some pictures the seller made.

We sold our 458 about 2 months ago, and got now got a California and a Caterham superseven as replacement!



















Love the car, the sexiest ferrari imo.


----------



## shnjb

Martin18 said:


> My dad just bought a new California!
> Here are some pictures the seller made.
> 
> We sold our 458 about 2 months ago, and got now got a California and a Caterham superseven as replacement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the car, the sexiest ferrari imo.


Why did he sell his 458 and get the California?
My friend sold his 430 and got a California too.

Personally I am not a fan of the way California looks although it sounds really great and is a hardtop conv.


----------



## Martin18

shnjb said:


> Why did he sell his 458 and get the California?
> My friend sold his 430 and got a California too.
> 
> Personally I am not a fan of the way California looks although it sounds really great and is a hardtop conv.


My dad just turned 50, and was looking for a more "grown-up" Ferrari model. We used to race with the 458 on the track. But after a terrible accident one of our racing friends ended up in a wheelchair. And we decided to stop racing, and sold the car.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jamesy1969

Frogdude said:


> Why thank you sir


Mmmm...il Mostro.

I (long time ago) once toyed with the idea of stripping out a 155 and making it handle as much like an SZ as possible, i.e. it would look nothing like it, but run like it : I guess the opposite of an homage!

Those were the old days when I had more folding. Ironically, I'm now running an Alfa - an almost 20 years old 156!


----------



## Mavrobasilis

Does getting paid to thrash them count too? 

Ownership I 'ne never considered (would have to have the funds to) but I can attest that the Speciale is a very special car indeed.



Frogdude said:


> a '91 Alfa Romeo SZ - for special occasions. Diesel Rover for everyday use!


Respect! A well set-up SZ with the 'delta engine enhancements can be VERY quick; the IMSA-spec chassis is only let down by inadequate power.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

i've been looking for one.. a Dino 308 GT4, i tested a "baby Berlinetta" AKA Lancia Beta MonteCarlo..but i ended up buying a Matra Murena instead.. sold it a long time ago..and now?.. a humble BMW 316 Compact..


----------



## czarcasm

My powerwheels is a real car, pedals and everything


Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## brianshodge

I don't like to be too ostentatious. A Ferrari has been on my mind for many years. I can certainly go get one any time I wish but with two young kids it's far too impractical that I'd ever get to use it to justify the expense of ownership. I take my 2014 F Type out for weekend play dates with the Wife when we can get away.


----------



## Bulover

I drove my insanely rich cousin's 458 Italia, it was quite the experience but in my honest opinion not worth the money.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Martin18 said:


> My dad just bought a new California!
> Here are some pictures the seller made.
> 
> We sold our 458 about 2 months ago, and got now got a California and a Caterham superseven as replacement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the car, the sexiest ferrari imo.


By the way you all do know that this young chap here is a complete serial fantasist, the Walter Mitty of WUS?

You may find this thread in which he gets busted rather interesting....

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=999545


----------



## ShaggyDog

Martin18 said:


> My dad just bought a new California!
> Here are some pictures the seller made.
> 
> We sold our 458 about 2 months ago, and got now got a California and a Caterham superseven as replacement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the car, the sexiest ferrari imo.


Stolen pictures of the Ferrari he claims to own here - 









http://www.snellers.nl/aanbod/27/-california/-california

This is really sad now Martin pretending to live this completely invented lifestyle...


----------



## Tag Mac

Entertaining, if a little odd...insurance for an 18 year old on that must be extortionate  How on earth did you find that Ferrari? I wouldnt have thought about setting about looking on dutch sites to locate it.


----------



## Positively-Negative

My 1997 Subaru is red. Is that close enough to count?


----------



## jkpa

I will sell my soul for an F40.


----------



## JixerJr

I don`t own a Ferrari myself (i`m 15) but my father does have a 1994 348 SP. He purchased it brand new in 1994.
Its a five speed manual and has a little over 45000km on it.







Excuse the iPhone 3gs camera quality


----------



## GrouchoM

jkpa said:


> I will sell my soul for an F40.


Better chance of getting an F-150.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Frogdude said:


> Ferrari? I wish!
> 
> I do have some pretty cars though - an '88 Maserati Biturbo 2.5si, and a '91 Alfa Romeo SZ - for special occasions. Diesel Rover for everyday use!


Pics of the SZ? I absolutely love those cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001

A good friend of mine leased one in Dubai. Ended up losing his job, drove it to the airport, jumped on a flight back home and it could possibly still be parked where he left it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

ROSSOLY said:


> Just curious if their are members who own Ferraris (real cars, no die cast LOL). If so, which model(s)?


check your PM, i sent you the code to acces my car's on photobucket ;-)


----------



## phatknut

LOL @ The Walter Mitty of WUS!


----------



## ireneusz

Well Ferrari is Ferrari, where Porsche is just a everyday Porsche, a brand that make a few rare car but the rest of the 99.9 % are just everyday German sports car.


----------



## meloie

Does the little toy Ferrari car count?


----------



## bobo90

Not directly mine but we own one in family 
It's a 308 GTB quattrovalvole from 1984 (the same as magnum pi but not spider) 
Great car it's always a pleasure to drive it 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Love Ferraris, but a little out of my price range. I bought a Porsche Boxster S 12 years ago and still going strong!


----------



## bobo90

jkpa said:


> I will sell my soul for an F40.


Everybody would!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

WatchNut22 said:


> Love Ferraris, but a little out of my price range. I bought a Porsche Boxster S 12 years ago and still going strong!


Great car! My uncle has it in white too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

ROSSOLY said:


> Just curious if their are members who own Ferraris (real cars, no die cast LOL). If so, which model(s)?


I have 2 of them in my car-collection, here are some pictures :





































(i had to change the size of the pictures cos they were to big for this site)


----------



## Will3020

Not yet but if I did it would probably be this ...........


----------



## bobo90

Inca Bloc said:


> I have 2 of them in my car-collection, here are some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 1611897
> 
> View attachment 1611898
> 
> View attachment 1611899
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611901
> 
> View attachment 1611902
> 
> (i had to change the size of the pictures cos they were to big for this site)


I know that! A wonderful 308! Always good to meet another quattrovalvole owner!
The second one is a 355?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

bobo90 said:


> I know that! A wonderful 308! Always good to meet another quattrovalvole owner!
> The second one is a 355?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 308 is the rare GTBi version with Tubi exhaust and the other one indeed is a 355. It is one of the first Ferrari's ever buildwith an early f1-gearbox. It's equipped with a custom exhaust from the Belgian company D.A.M.


----------



## bobo90

Wow not bad! They must sound pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split Second

Does diecast-scale count for ownership?!?!?!


----------



## Tom_DS

Nope... It's a Beemer for me... And I love it b-)


----------



## Justin Towns

Tag Mac said:


> 2 Pages and no pictures? Here you go (my photography skills are pretty dire).


I actually think your pic shows the proportions and lines better than most staged photo shoots.


----------



## Josh Dollins

this thread needs more pics! I have never owned but love to see the cars at shows sit in them and have had the pleasure of a ride in a 308gt4 that I could have bought if I had been brave enough instead I got a ford...


----------



## ttp

I had this 360 Modena when I was 27:









I am 31 now and have this Maserati GranTurismo:


----------



## shnjb

ttp said:


> I had this 360 Modena when I was 27:
> 
> View attachment 1912578
> 
> 
> I am 31 now and have this Maserati GranTurismo:
> View attachment 1912586


Why not another ferrari?


----------



## ttp

shnjb said:


> Why not another ferrari?


No particular reason.
I suppose the F430 wasn't enough of a difference and I can't afford a 458.
Swapped the 360 for a Gallardo.


----------



## Astaroth

Currently have an SL and was planning on buying a GTS next year but with the wife talking about babies again and having dropped into the local Ferrari/ Maserati dealer I was very taken by the California T as an almost practical car with rear seats big enough for small ones whilst being a hardtop convertible. Have 9 months to make a decision but its very tempting.


----------



## Casual_Saint

Not a Ferrari as such, but a Lancia Delta Integrale


----------



## Miqote

ttp said:


> I had this 360 Modena when I was 27:
> 
> View attachment 1912578
> 
> 
> I am 31 now and have this Maserati GranTurismo:
> View attachment 1912586


What do you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I've had my 308 GT4 for many years now. Great drivers cars.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Casual_Saint said:


> Not a Ferrari as such, but a Lancia Delta Integrale


May not be a Ferrari but that is one f.ckin cool car!!! Would love to drive one of them some day and feel that old school on/off switch turbo


----------



## JMann2380

Not sure I could deal with the maintenance costs and drivability. Rather have a 911 Turbo I think.


----------



## delraywatch

My close friend has the California. I am unsure of the specific model other than that. He rarely gets to drive it on the bumpy, potholed-ridden Cleveland, Ohio roads. 

-John


----------



## Uncle Miltie

My father invented things for the early Apollo flights. He wore a Timex but drove a 64 Ferrari 250 GTE, because he and mom had 2 young kids to tote 'round with them. Dad worked on the Ferrari himself.


----------



## ty423

2007 Ferrari F430 Berlinetta in black. Did some mods to it since I just like modifying...tasteful of course. Abit more power and better exhaust note. I like wearing my Panerais to match the Italian theme.


----------



## 760274

I know what you're thinking, but it's not mine. A pulp novelist friend of mine let's me drive it. I also get to live in the guest house on his estate. In return I do security checks, which is a pretty neat deal. If there there just weren't the British majordomo and his dobermans…


----------



## riff raff

That's a pretty unique Ferrari model. My buddy owned a 208 GT4 (mid 80's model I think). 
It had a 2.0L V-8 and was a little screamer. He bought it in the speculation years and lost his shirt on that one.



ChromeFreeDisco said:


> I've had my 308 GT4 for many years now. Great drivers cars.
> View attachment 5261626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261642


----------



## Hsvu

Got kids, so nope


----------



## micdon

Quit cars about an decade ago - had all sort of cool stuff before but never felt like buying Fiat if you can drive BMW or Porsche 
No fun having fast cars here in the US anyways so I'm driving an deadly boring Lexus RX350 and my wife is rocking a Mini - she refuses to drive an automatic transmission.


----------



## Gunnar_917

micdon said:


> Quit cars about an decade ago - had all sort of cool stuff before but never felt like buying Fiat if you can drive BMW or Porsche
> No fun having fast cars here in the US anyways so I'm driving an deadly boring Lexus RX350 and my wife is rocking a Mini - she refuses to drive an automatic transmission.


What generation RX is it? I haven't been a fan of the current generation Lexus' (as in the ones post 2013) but the current RX is nice (well for an SUV) Never thought I'd say that


----------



## Rivarama

I don't own a car anymore but my father collects cars and has around 10 Ferraris.


----------



## Marcccys

Your dad collects cars and has 10 ferraris?! Hmm.


----------



## Big Vern

Mate of mine had a 599 which I got to drive. Absolutely awesome car, but I'm a Porsche fan and owner myself.


----------



## Drewscriver

I just make do with a pedestrian e39 m5


----------



## vincentle7914

i have a die cast ferrari 🙂


----------



## polivier

1994 348 Spider 








- - - Updated - - -

1994 348 Spider


----------



## polivier

Lol no publicity intended for the snow removal outfit's signpost ;-)


----------



## polivier

will post more pics if anyone is interested !


----------



## polivier

darn, follow-up to a previous message in the thread ended up here.. sorry !


----------



## polivier

Inca Bloc said:


> The 308 is the rare GTBi version with Tubi exhaust and the other one indeed is a 355. It is one of the first Ferrari's ever buildwith an early f1-gearbox. It's equipped with a custom exhaust from the Belgian company D.A.M.


Nice ! I also thought about a Tubi but ended up installing a Capristo with valves on my 1994 348 Spider. Since my catalytic converters were shot, I had them gutted ... so with valves opened, I now have straight pipes... second sweetest sound in the world after a 12 cylinder 1960's era prancing horse...


----------



## Bertl

No Ferrari but a vintage Rolls Royce Silver Shadow if that counts...








Had the pleasure to drive a 348 for a weekend more than ten years ago. Check the speedo... ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

polivier said:


> 1994 348 Spider
> View attachment 13390365
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 1994 348 Spider
> View attachment 13390365


This a kit car? Never seen a 348 with the stickers on the front quarter. Plus the front looks wrong.


----------



## dannyking

Tag Mac said:


> 2 Pages and no pictures? Here you go (my photography skills are pretty dire).


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polivier

No, this is the genuine article  
owner & service manuals, chassis number, etc. all match


----------



## mpatton4re

My 458 is on order


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

It's interesting how differently folks think about such things. I've been solidly in the top 1% of American's from an income and net worth standpoint for quite a few years. My views towards money, and the best use of it have changed over the years. 

For a lot of folks the thinking seems to be "I can afford the monthly payment without hardship", so they believe that makes it a responsible purchase. When it comes to personal finances, there is no such thing as "good debt". Some times, like younger folks starting out, a mortgage may be necessary. Not good debt, but possibly necessary. With regard to mortgages a lot of American's honestly believe having a mortgage gives them automatic tax benefits. It doesn't. Unless someone itemizes, which will be even more rare with the increased personal exemptions, they aren't receiving any benefit at all from the interest they are paying. Faulty thinking is often used to justify a bigger home/mortgage. As a builder and developer I profit from ego, greed and lack of delay of gratification. Look at the average net worth in the US, and what a small percentage of folks can even survive a few months if one spouse loses their job. A lot of them could probably qualify and "afford" the monthly payments on a Ferrari. 

I don't believe enough people consider the cost of spending money. At 7% interest it takes money about 10 years to double. If someone writes a check for 100k today, not counting any money spent on maintenance or anything else in the interim, in 10 years that could be 200k, in 20 years it could be 400k. If the 100k is spent on something that appreciates, is invested in a businesses, etc., that is one thing. More often than not it's actually spent on a depreciating asset though. If it's financed, interest is being paid to own something that is going down in value. Folks that lease new vehicles every couple of years never have to worry about things like tires, maintenance, being out of warranty, etc., but they're also in a cycle of always owning vehicles during the largest depreciation period of the life of the vehicle. Face it, that is all leasing is. There has to be some profit, and you're paying for the difference between the value of the new vehicle, and it's projected value at the end of the lease, the depreciation. But hey, Buffy gets to drive a shiny new SUV every 24 months. 

There are a lot of extremely common reasons so few people ever achieve any actual wealth and financial security. There are a lot of high income professionals that have very low net worth. A large income doesn't always mean someone is actually wealthy. If the music stops they're often without a chair fairly quickly.


----------



## CSG

Great post, pixnw, and very god advice. I was a financial advisor for years and tried to teach my clients the same basic wisdom. Some learned, some didn't.


----------



## internet.interface

just stumbled onto this thread. I started with Alfas, then 308 GT4, then 1963 250 GTE (enjoyed it for 10 years, but sold too early), now a 360 Modena


----------

